# Mazzer SJ vs Mahlkonig K30 Vario



## bronc

I might have just found a great bargain on a K30 and I'm tempted to go for it. However I'm not sure whether it will be an upgrade from my SJ. What do you reckon?


----------



## funinacup

Definitely not. Hook me up with the k30 details!


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy might be a good person to speak to having recently got himself a K30 and previously owned a Mazzer (not sure if it was a SJ?)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes buy the k30 ( ive had one also )

Im sure Funinacup has plenty of experience with em too


----------



## Thecatlinux

Super jolly ok / good

K30 good / really really good


----------



## jeebsy

I've only pulled half a dozen shots with the K30 but loving it. Excited about getting it on the stall tomorrow.


----------



## bronc

Bummer - it turns out that its a 30ES, not a Vario.. Can it be converted?

EDIT: From what I've read a parts exchange is possible but rather costly. However, some people say that unscrewing two allen screws allows you to make stepless adjustments. Is there any truth to this claim?


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> Bummer - it turns out that its a 30ES, not a Vario.. Can it be converted?
> 
> EDIT: From what I've read a parts exchange is possible but rather costly. However, some people say that unscrewing two allen screws allows you to make stepless adjustments. Is there any truth to this claim?


These are still top grinders

I had an es model

Dont let the steps put you off, its esy to use and dial in. If its still a bargain id go for it


----------



## Thecatlinux

Second what Mr boots says , if the price is right go for it ! these are great grinders and don't come along to often .


----------



## 4085

what is the right price then?


----------



## Thecatlinux

dfk41 said:


> what is the right price then?


 Not so much you have doubt or buyers remorse.

but low enough to feel like you are stealing it and or hoodwinking the seller .


----------



## bronc

The seller said that the V30 is reserved until Thursday. Fingers crossed that the sale falls through.


----------



## IanP

I've been very happy with my K30ES. Never had any issues with it not being stepless either. Top quality Ditting burr set too, will last 'for ever' almost in home use. Easy peasy to dial in and use, pretty low retention too.


----------



## jeebsy

After today I would heartily recommend a K30.


----------



## bronc

After all of your comments I'm going to be really frustrated if I don't get it


----------



## Mr O

I wonder how many eBay , gumtree and google searches this has threw up?


----------



## bronc

My bloody luck..







I messaged the seller a day after he posted the ad and he had already sold it apparently. He also had a Bezzera BZ02 which is also sold.


----------



## Kman10

Do love the look of the k30, on my wish list


----------

